# Maadi House



## adokhan

Does anyone know anything about Maadi House?? I know it requires membership, and from what I understand it's for Americans (and their families)...and it's located "centrally in Maadi" (as if that tells you anything)! So any information anybody would be most appreciated..! Thank you


----------



## bFagan

"Maadi House", house 21, road 19. Hope this helps


----------



## bFagan

Road 19, Maadi (two streets behind CSA). Has two pools, one for kiddies, a great playground. 
Their phone number is 23590513.


----------

